# Franklin County Roll Call



## Joe Moran (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's hear from any Franklin county hunters.
We're getting good bucks on camera. Hoping the food plots come in good.
My wife informed me that we only have 80 more days till bow season!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jun 28, 2009)

joe if it dont rain soon everybody is going to have to carry water from the river to water their food plots.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jun 30, 2009)

You've got that right!
I was at the property last weekend & it was dry as a bone!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Jul 3, 2009)

I am looking foward to the bow opener! I live in franklin county. I hunt in franklin and madison county.everything is real dry here. The wind has been blowing hard here all week making the dry conditions worse.


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 3, 2009)

good luck, I hunter both the h/a north few years back wish I had the money--have a great season, i'll keep checking the posts


----------



## quint (Jul 4, 2009)

I hunt franklin and madison also , but they are thinning the timber in franklin county so we will see if it hurts or helps us.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jul 28, 2009)

The corn in the food plots is about 4' tall right now & doing pretty good.
Went to the property the other day to pull my camera card, and saw a great buck standing on the edge of one of the plots!
I'm ready to hunt!


----------



## punchydawg (Jul 30, 2009)

live on franklin/stephens line 2"rain last couple days


----------



## Joe Moran (Jul 30, 2009)

punchydawg said:


> live on franklin/stephens line 2"rain last couple days


 
That's great!
Going to camp tomorrow afternoon to cut grass & work on the camper. It's been 2 weeks since I checked my camera. I can't wait to see what shows up!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 20, 2009)

good luck franklin county!
lot's of animals up here to/stephens co.
alphamax


----------



## Joe Moran (Aug 31, 2009)

Big work day @ camp last Saturday. Cleared roads, planted food plots, bush hogged, put up a couple of stands.

We might be ready for opening day!!


----------



## james hyde (Sep 18, 2009)

Very slow in my corner. Many hours for little return so far.


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 21, 2009)

Ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## FCheadhunt (Sep 22, 2009)

a friend of mine shot 3 last sunday all in about 1 minute. two does and a spike


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 26, 2009)

Seeing all does so far. Not the first buck.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 26, 2009)

How's the acorn crop this year in Franklin co.?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 2, 2009)

the acorn crop is very good where i hunt. white oaks and water oaks are startin to fall. between me and my cousin we seen 5 does and 1 small buck this morning. could not get a decent shot on any of the does. all these deer were feedin on acorns.


----------



## albaraptor (Oct 5, 2009)

*Canon*

Shot one here hit another one low and lost blood trail in the rain and missed an 8 pointer to only kill the tree in front of it last wednesday.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 12, 2009)

Been watching this one on camera since July.
Got him Saturday evening. First ever muzzle loader kill!


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice, good looking buck


----------

